

Evolution's Third Replicator - ptn
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327191.500-evolutions-third-replicator-genes-memes-and-now-what.html

======
xiaoma
Here's her TED talk on the same topic:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/susan_blackmore_on_memes_and_temes....](http://www.ted.com/talks/susan_blackmore_on_memes_and_temes.html)

